
Show HN: Maritaca.TV – The best way to follow Twitter while watching NFL games - nofxcoxa
http://maritaca.tv/?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=showhn&utm_campaign=home
======
nofxcoxa
We mix tweets from professional journalists, bloggers and fans from both
teams, then create a human curated twitter stream in real time. We usually
have live analysis, photos, vines, instant fan reactions and a few jokes here
and there.

A few months ago I read the "What Twitter Can Be" article from Chris Sacca
([http://lowercasecapital.com/2015/06/03/what-twitter-can-
be-2...](http://lowercasecapital.com/2015/06/03/what-twitter-can-be-2/)), and
the “live” section of it resonated a lot with me. I thought “Damn, how I wish
something like that existed”, then I realized I could just make it as a side
project.

We keep our schedules at the website, so you can see which are our upcoming
events and check how our previous coverages turned out. If you want to get a
feel for what we are doing here, you can check the stream for the season
kickoff at
[http://maritaca.tv/livefeed.html?id=pit@ne&utm_source=hacker...](http://maritaca.tv/livefeed.html?id=pit@ne&utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=hncomment&utm_campaign=pit@ne).
We will cover the Brows vs Jets
([http://maritaca.tv/livefeed.html?id=cle@nyj&utm_source=hacke...](http://maritaca.tv/livefeed.html?id=cle@nyj&utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=hncomment&utm_campaign=cle@nyj))
game at 1pm ET, and the SNF tonight, Giants vs Cowboys
([http://maritaca.tv/livefeed.html?id=nyg@dal&utm_source=hacke...](http://maritaca.tv/livefeed.html?id=nyg@dal&utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=hncomment&utm_campaign=nyg@dal)).

We are being featured right now on Product Hunt!

